# Two free goldens in Rhode Island



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh my goodness!!! Wish I were closer!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Giving them away? Not even asking for an adoption fee? This concerns me greatly!


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

I just went to the site and couldn't find them.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Go to puppyfind.com>golden retrievers>rhode island search

I've been trying to get their pictures on here without any luck.

Here they are----*Buffy and Angel*:


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

gold'nchocolate said:


> Go to puppyfind.com>golden retrievers>rhode island search
> 
> I've been trying to get their pictures on here without any luck.


are they on your pics in puter and browser won't work like we usually do?

how bout photobucket or something, then copy the imagi code directly on here?


Is there a phone #

Do ya wanna do a road trip today, lol


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

There is a phone # in the ad: 401-996-2203.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Jackson'sMom said:


> There is a phone # in the ad: 401-996-2203.


Called, left message.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

i hope those 2 find a good home


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Cathy, are you interested in them?

(I'm not, but I can help someone with pick up, and transport)


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Feb 15, 2008)

Oh man, I am not too far from RI, wish I could...unfortunately we really can't get a second dog until we buy a house. Nice looking fellas though.
Where's Cham? I know she's looking for a second GR and Braintree isn't too far from RI...


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

I just sent an email asking for more information. There is no way I could take 2. Is there anyone local who could take another or should we tell them to contact Yankee Golden Retriever Rescue?


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Old Gold Mum2001 said:


> Cathy, are you interested in them?
> 
> (I'm not, but I can help someone with pick up, and transport)


I can't take them---I already have 5!!!! FREE DOGS----gee....the ones that are _given away _on Craigslist are more expensive--usually a $150 adoption fee :uhoh:


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

I'll post this on Chat Evo and see if someone from there wants one.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh, I hope they find a nice new home & family. I can't stand when people try to give them away for free. Ugh!!! BTW- what is Puppy Finder? Is it the same thing as Pet Finder?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Is this for real?


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Kimm said:


> Is this for real?


Well, we will find out soon enough. Between the emails and phone messages that we all have left... If necessary I will call YGRR and give them the info to they can follow up, or the RI humane society.


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

That's so sad! Poor babies!


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes, it is for real. I know the company/seller has charms. I have bought stuff from them. The email is valid and that is their phone number. I doubt someone posted that with their info as a trick.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

cham said:


> Well, we will find out soon enough. Between the emails and phone messages that we all have left... If necessary I will call YGRR and give them the info to they can follow up, or the RI humane society.


It's very sad if it's true. It is a way for someone who is mad at someone else to flood them with email and phone calls. Don't know which I want it to be. :doh: Either way it's sad.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Kimm said:


> It's very sad if it's true. It is a way for someone who is mad at someone else to flood them with email and phone calls. Don't know which I want it to be. :doh: Either way it's sad.


I want the dogs to have a happy home one way or another. But you are right that aspect never even dawned on me... But the way the info is written, it sounds like whoever wrote it cares about the dogs.:crossfing


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

cham said:


> I want the dogs to have a happy home one way or another. But you are right that aspect never even dawned on me... But the way the info is written, it sounds like whoever wrote it cares about the dogs.:crossfing


Happy homes is what I'm all about. Glad you are working on this. Keep us posted!


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

Christie, "Golden Luck of the Irish" on Chat Evo posted this,


Joy,

If this has been posted on GRF, can you let the people there know that YGRR has already been called? I don't want to annoy them with a flurry of calls...
__________________
__________________
www.sunshinegoldenrescue.com


Well, these sort of ads always worry me, so I'm glad you posted about it here.

I called the owner of these two dogs and left a vm explaining about golden rescue, gave them the name of Yankee and Sunshine and contact information. I also called YGRR and left a message on their hotline about these dogs so that they will be aware of them as well.

I'm keeping my fingers crossed that I hear something, I left my phone number with the people and of course with Yankee so if I hear anything back I'll post it here.
__________________
www.sunshinegoldenrescue.com


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Ok, that is good news I think. I was kinda hoping that it was legit and I could adopt one, but then again, I'm not sure by the description they should be separated. <sigh>


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I was going to say someone please provide them with contact information for Golden rescue, I'm glad that's been done. Hopefully they will contact rescue, you'd be suprised how many people don't know rescue even exists.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

For whomever has been in touch with these people, if Yankee doesn't take them, feel free to give them my email address - [email protected] or PM me and I will give you my number.


----------



## Chaucer and Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> For whomever has been in touch with these people, if Yankee doesn't take them, feel free to give them my email address - [email protected] or PM me and I will give you my number.


 
Great Lisa! Keep us posted.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Chaucer and Mom said:


> Great Lisa! Keep us posted.


I sent them an email with our info. They may not need us, but if they do, we'll do what we can to help!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

daisydogmom said:


> BTW- what is Puppy Finder? Is it the same thing as Pet Finder?


I came across it in my "travels around the web" today . Sometimes I get bored and one website leads to another and another and that's how I came across this ad on _puppyfinder.com_. I have never heard of it either.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh my goodness, free. I hope they get rescued or given a new home with one of our members here.


----------



## pb1221 (Nov 21, 2006)

Any updates on these two????


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

pb1221 said:


> Any updates on these two????


 
Have heard NOTHING


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I asked too on another forum, nothing...


----------

